# 1994 toyota pickup



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

1994 Toyota pickup for sale

3.0 v6
194548 miles
5 speed manual
brand new BFG KO2 tires
new 
fuel pump, fuel filter, plugs/wires, 700 amp cold crank battery, ignition coil, new clutch less than 10k on it. 

comes with shell

truck runs great. 4wd works great. suspension is solid. awesome hunting truck that can go anywhere. 
I will throw in a timing belt, waterpump kit with thermostat and all the gaskets and extra belts, pulleys, tensioners. 

$4800 obo


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

In high school I had a 93. Wish I would of kept it. If I hadn't just purchased a utv, this may be on the list.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

got pics? and is it extended cab buy chance?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes it is extended cab.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I'll miss it. Got a newer Tacoma and my wife is on me about selling it to free up space in the driveway.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I had a 94 like that 15 years ago. Great hunting rig; I wish I had some funds that baby would be sold!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Temping...! My boy is 15.5 years old, we've started looking for a nice 'Taco or Jeep for him. This is a little out of his budget though.


-DallanC


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

I had that exact same truck only in a 93 model. I know for a fact it can hold seven people in the cab as long as the other six are college chick's. I gave that truck to my BIL with 215K he kept for another 75K miles. Keep good care of them and they go for ever and ever and ever.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

hondodawg said:


> I had that exact same truck only in a 93 model. I know for a fact it can hold seven people in the cab as long as the other six are college chick's. I gave that truck to my BIL with 215K he kept for another 75K miles. Keep good care of them and they go for ever and ever and ever.


What happens in the Toyota stays in the Toyota...LOL


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

It's been a good vehicle. I'm a Toyota man from now on I think


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

sold


----------

